# Reversing a small two-stroke



## Baggage (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey all, 
I just acquired an old Toro SnoPup and took out the engine for a small minibike project of mine. I realized that on the frame I am using the sprocket on the wheel is on the wrong side for the direction the engine spins. Due to me not having access to a welder, flipping the wheel around is impossible. So i took apart the pull start and reversed it so it would spin the other way, It didn't start due to there being no spark. Any ideas on how to get this to work?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you made the pull start go the other way, so the engine itself is turning the opposite way it originally went?........


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've never done it before but I would guess you would have to flip the ign. module over 180 and reset the timing.


----------



## jimkennedyjlk (Aug 30, 2005)

*Toro Sno Pup Carburetor Info*

Need to determine needle-valve location on the Toro Sno pup carburetor.

There appears to be three (3) adjustment screws; so I'm not sure which to adjust.

Carb. is apparently clogged from prior use of ethanol gas.

Thanks,

jimkennedyjlk


----------

